# Outlaw racer (build)



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

As promised in the Pinewood Derby thread I started a week or so ago, I'm starting this thread to show the process of constructing my "outlaw" car. In reality, this car will NOT be allowed to participate in the "outlaw race". And I don't mind that one bit. It's going to be too nice and too fragile for me to _want_ it to ride down the track. So it is going to end up being a show car only.

And since the Pinewood Derby event is next Saturday this build is going to be concluded by the end of this week. The time crunch is self-imposed at this point. But, either way, you won't have to wait very long to see the completed build.

Here is the official Pinewood Derby car blank: a piece of pine with slots cut for proper axle placement. BORING! As you can see, the official block is too narrow for the pattern I'm using. The end product WILL be of official, "legal" dimensions. My options are to glue up for increased width or use a different starting block completely.









I opted to start off with a block of cypress. This is what disqualifies my car from the race. I cut a chunk to approximate length.









Then to width.









Then I ripped two strips of walnut for the fenders. The pattern I'm using, by the way, comes from this magazine, which I found a few weeks ago at Lowes. 









It's not my own pattern, but I am making it my own by adding more detail. My angle is not only to add more detail but to also use no paints and no stains/dyes. Only a natural, clear finish. Let's see how it works out for me.

FYI, this magazine is almost the exact same as this commonly-sold book: http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=5ZodT6PnOYa5twfXzrWrCw&ved=0CGsQ8wIwAQ

After spray gluing the patterns to the body and fender blanks I needed to go ahead and drill pilot holes for the wheel axles to ensure everything is going to line up later on. So I clamped a fender blank to the body and drilled the pilot holes on the drill press. And repeated for the other side.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'll be watching this one Steve.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I now need to drill the wheel wells using a forstner bit. The dotted circle indicates where I'm about to drill.









The dotted lines on the profile view indicate my target depth. Depth stop is now set.









To prevent tearout and other potential disasters, I used a piece of scrap the same thickness clamped up against my workpiece while drilling.









All four wheel wells are now drilled.









Just verifying my depth here. Doesn't need to be perfect but it does need to be pretty close.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

... and indeed, it is very close.









The rear wheel wells extend into the main body blank so, in similar fashion, I've drilled into the body, then band sawed the top profile.









... followed by the side profile.









Here's the rough-cut body and fenders. Starting to look car-like.









I ripped a thin strip of Honduran rosewood to make the dashboard and spray glued the pattern to it. 









Notice I had to put a zero-clearance "insert" on my scroll saw. The pattern in the book calls for drilling one hole for the steering wheel (the smaller hole on bottom) and one larger hole hole for the speedometer.

Well, one gauge on the dash simply wasn't good enough for me so I drilled for two. I don't know how adding a second instrument will affect the authenticity of the vehicle and, frankly, I don't care :laughing: 

Then I used the scroll saw to cut out the dash shape.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Now, the plans call for placing a piece of white paper behind the larger drilled hole to be the "gauge". White paper? I don't think so! I grabbed a scrap strip of PINE (YAY, there's actually some pine in my "Pinewood Derby car!") and commenced to making a small circle to act as the dash instrument(s).









After cutting the dial loose and doing some final sanding on it, I held it with a pair of needle-nosed pliers and cut a notch in it with the scroll saw.









Next, I ripped a thin strip of some jet black ebony and shaped a little tab into it.









Hmmm, why did I notch the dial then cut a strip of ebony? To make a pointer, of course! How else would one know how awesomely fast this car is going to be?!









I fit the two instruments into the dash and smiled from ear to ear. The dial on the right was the test piece I had made to see if I could do what I wanted to and not have the pieces fall apart on me. It worked like a charm. The one on the left is the "real" one. I ended up using both because I was too lazy to remake the first one for a better fit. I wish I'd have just remade it. I'm not loving the gaps. But it's still not too bad so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The seats are cut from paduch (however it's spelled).









And the grill from lacewood. I had to drill holes for the headlamp mounts before the final shaping takes place.









Now to hollow the cockpit.









I just used a brad-tipped bit and drilled out most of the waste wood. Then I used a Dremel tool with a sanding drum to remove the rest of the wood. To get the corners squared up in the passenger cavity I used a chisel and mallet.









None of the hollowed area will be visible in the end so I wasn't too worried about getting a perfect, pretty interior. The important thing is that the waste wood is out of the way.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

What's with all these miniature builds going on here? I'm wondering if the cold weather has got everyone doing things in the house where it's warm. Lol
Nice work so far.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Next I decided to go ahead and shape the fenders. The Dremel and sanding drum were used again to take care of the bulk. The fenders went from looking like the one at the top to looking like the one on bottom. Then hand sanding took care of the rest.









In the plans, they painted the car's interior black. I liked the look of black but not the paint. So I cut another piece of ebony to line the interior underneath the dash. These mini brass bar clamps may look cute as hell but they're also very functional.









Here's the black panel in place.









I then cut and placed a thin strip of ebony to line the floor board in front of the seats. Can't have cypress showing through on the interior.









I didn't know where to throw this picture in so I'll do it here. It's a collection of the parts I have done so far. The lighter is there for scale. I don't have any other pictures yet of the bumper so you can see it here. I have one more bumper to cut out. They are made of purple heart.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I guess I'm the only one here. That's looking really cool. Especially with all those different exotics Steve. It's going to be cool.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I cut a strip of ebony to fill the floor board between the seats and glued it in place with CA.









After a little shaping and fine tuning, the seat is now glued in place TB III.









This picture is an earlier mock-up just to tease you guys with how the interior is going to look. The dash is not glued in place yet. There's still some more interior work to be done first.









This pretty much catches us up to where I currently am in the build. Stay tuned. Lots more to come very soon...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> What's with all these miniature builds going on here? I'm wondering if the cold weather has got everyone doing things in the house where it's warm. Lol
> Nice work so far.


Thanks for following along, Dominick. I think it's going to end up looking pretty cool. 

And you know what they say about us guys when it starts getting cold: Our wood gets smaller! Some of the latest threads on here have been proving this to be more than just an urban legend :laughing:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Man Steve, that WILL be a showcase car! It's looking great. :thumbsup:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Just found this. 

Thanks for the photo W.I.P. A great teaching project.

Pete


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, this looks nice, I'm on the viewers list! I love the way you're using diffeent kinds of woods. The mini clamps looks real handy, are they shop made?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Longknife said:


> Wow, this looks nice, I'm on the viewers list! I love the way you're using diffeent kinds of woods. The mini clamps looks real handy, are they shop made?


I bought the clamps at a yard sale a while back. They are perfect for small work. They're just like the one's on this page (they have them in several lengths): http://www.micromark.com/solid-brass-miniature-bar-clamps-3-3and4-inches-long-set-of-2,7066.html

I'd love to get some more of them. But I don't want to pay that price for 'em. I bought mine (used, of course) for about $3 for the pair. Mine are the 12". They may be small but they aren't toys. They tighten and hold very well. Rock solid.

EDIT: Actually, mind aren't the set on the top of the page I linked to (those have knurled thumbscrews). Mine are like the three sets under it on that same page, with the winged bolts.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey Steve that interior shot is cool. But I can't tell how fast it's going.
Is it doing 80mph or 30 mph
Which is speedo & tach.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Hey Steve that interior shot is cool. But I can't tell how fast it's going.
> Is it doing 80mph or 30 mph
> Which is speedo & tach.


It's doing 80... in second gear! That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome thread. It is truly going to be a show car!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> It's doing 80... in second gear! That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Hahahahaha heeheeheehee. Ohhohohohohoho ahahahaahahahahaaaaaaa wow that's fast.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

That's really cool thanks for the thread on how you are making it. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it finish.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I just made and attached the door panels, made of coca bola, inside both doors. I'm getting ready to re-make the teak tonneau cover. After I finish eating the delicious dinner the wife prepared for us, that is. Somehow I made the first one too small.

Thank you guys for the encouraging words and for coming along on the ride with me.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm really digging this thread Steve. Great work man.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice job buddy! That's one heckuva pinewood derby car!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I love it, that looks like a lot of fun.:smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow this is great! Can't wait for more pictures!!!

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow this is great! Can't wait for more pictures!!!

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I just found this thread as well, and really like the contrasting woods you are using. This will definitely be a showcase car, and I am really looking forward to more pics. :thumbsup:

Fabian


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Great work Steve
I don't remember any of the 1/2 sanded blocks of pine looking like that at any of the Pinewood Derbys I went to......:no:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

very cool steve you would do this when i can't even walk out to my shop,

dam i am of 1/2 a mind to mail in a ringer to some poor unsuspecting dad hahaha, in the note it will read add wheels you will need it hahaha

i found it to be soothing hacking wood away from pine for some reason, and like you said all the rough work is in the shop all the fine work was in front of my tv, i think that was where the soothing part came in,


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

In the spirit of plush luxury, I next made door panels of coca bola. I first made paper patterns, trimmed to fit, then ripped a thin slice of coca bola and held it in a vise. Since it's too small to cut easily with a scroll saw, I put a fine toothed blade into a jeweler's saw frame and proceeded to cut out the panels.









Here's the completed driver's-side door panel.









Door before:









Door after:









Both door panels being glued in place.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I got the other purple heart bumper roughed out as well (no picture yet).

Since I messed up the first tonneau cover I used the band saw to resaw another strip of teak from the block then shaped it with the scroll saw, finally shaping with files then sanding.









Glued in place:









Here's another teaser mock-up to whet your collective appetite.









Now I'm beginning to make the headlamps. The plan calls for making them from dowels. So I cut a 7/16" linear square of yellow heart then rounded part of it with the bench sander.









Lots more to do... Lots more to come... Soon!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

If anyone is wondering why I bothered hollowing out the area underneath the tonneau cover. Well, the plan said to. Only afterwards did I recognize that there was no need to since I'm doing a show car and not one intended to race. The hollowed area, if I was making an official racer, allows one to adjust the weight to the limit of 5oz (by adding metal weights). But in my case it ended up being a needless action.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

make it a bank to feed the next car build, and your lucky all i have is pine and mdf in my shop,hahaha


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Starting to look like a really nice car. I like the purple heart bumper. Nice touch.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Finally, a close-up of the bumpers (in varying degrees of completion).









Back to the headlamps:

I used a countersink bit to drill a cone-shaped hollow into the end of the yellow heart dowel I made earlier.









Since I left half of the 'dowel blank' square, it made it very easy to drill the 1/8" mounting hole into the side of the headlamps-to-be without needed a jig or other support piece. The Dremel with sanding drum was used to shape the parts.









Then I cut them loose from the stick and hand sanded to the final shape.









Back to the grille:

The sanding drum was again used. This time to make a pair of concave areas into the grille. Then I fired up one of my soldering irons to burn in some details.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

There are also details to be burnt into the body. I didn't want to transfer my pattern with carbon paper because that would leave carbon smudges in areas that would then have to be sanded off. Instead, I used a toothed pattern tracing wheel.









You can see the markings left by the tracing wheel. I probably should have used one of my others with shallower teeth so that the dimples aren't so deep. But it worked out ok.









I flipped the pattern over and used it on the other side of the car.









Then used the iron to burn the lines. A metal ruler was used as a guide to help keep the straight lines straight.









And here's the now-obligatory mock-up showing how things are shaping up. The grille is now glued in place.









Lots more to come...


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

I have long wondered how these things are made... at first I only guessed it takes a HEAP of skill, time, patience and all of those good things, now I know for shore!


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking really good so far really cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Excellent job Steve. I like the fenders. Nice shape to them. Also that little wheel thing looks like a tool I have to carve pumpkins. Lol. Keep up with the updates. Eyes are peeled.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I used to build model cars when I was a teenager. Of course they were all those 3 in 1 plastic kits from AMT. Nothing to compare with your car Steve. Yours already looks great!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

This is REALLY coming along nicely. Can't wait to see it finished. Thanks for taking the time to document your progress.

Fabian


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Excellent job Steve. I like the fenders. Nice shape to them. Also that little wheel thing looks like a tool I have to carve pumpkins. Lol. Keep up with the updates. Eyes are peeled.


Those wheels are actually pattern tracing wheels for working with fabrics. You're correct though, they eventually found their way into pumpkin carving sets as a way to, what else, trace patterns :yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, I must admit, I'm rather disappointed in how the headlamps turned out. I'll have to remake them but may not have time to do so in time to show Sat. So these ones are going to have to do until then. Luckily I will be able to remove the lights after the fact and replace them.

I'll go ahead and show you guys what I did. But I don't plan on keeping these on the car any longer than I have to :thumbdown:

I put the headlamps onto 1/8" popular dowel rod.









And placed a blue seed bead into each.









Then put a blob of epoxy in each. Unfortunately, the epoxy was not very clear. And without painting the inside of the light silver it just doesn't look nearly as cool as the ones on the car in the magazine. So mine turned out looking like crap :thumbdown:









When I remake the headlamps I'm going to omit the seed bead and epoxy altogether. It just doesn't work in my situation.

BUT THEN THINGS GOT COOL AGAIN...

I cut a thin strip of rosewood (different variety than the Honduran rosewood I used for the dashboard). I used a compass and steady hand to draw a steering wheel pattern on it. Then I drilled pilot holes and used a jeweler's saw to cut out the wheel.









To make the steering column, used a bamboo fondue skewer. It needed to be thinned a little so I chucked it into a drill and sanded to the desired thickness while it was spinning. The plans suggested using a nail. Nah, I don't think so.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

After the headlamp debacle , I was extra giddy when I assembled the steering wheel to the dash. Well, that is, after searching for the runaway steering wheel. I had dropped it and it rolled off into the abyss and took me a little while of crawling around and moving things to find it. Had me worried there for awhile :blink:

























While the fenders glued up...









... I began making the fog lamps, also out of yellow heart.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

If I were only an inch tall, you'd have to lock that car up at night cause I'd be stealing it to chase girls!

Its really looking great....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey Steve. Sorry, I have to agree on the headlights.the steering wheel came out nice. Looks good on dash as well. 
That's some fine work on the rubber band 
Clamps. Lol.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Man, I'm really feeling the time crunch now. Why did I not start this project sooner? It's not like I didn't know two months in advance. Anyone can "crastinate" but I'm a PRO-crastinator!

I am making progress but I'm sure cutting it close. Still have to make the windshield. You can see in these pictures that I've cut the slot where the windshield will mount. I also would really like to make a hood ornament of some sort and the proverbial cup holder. Whether I'll actually have time to make the ornament and cup holder, well... probably not. But I'll give it a valiant effort. I may opt to remake the headlamps in their stead. Not to mention that I still have to apply several coats of finish as well. And have it all done by about 12:30 tomorrow.

If only I didn't have to "work" for a living (as if I was actually working right now)... And we have two quick service calls tonight too, after we close the shop down. So it's looking like it'll be a late night tonight.


I got all of the lights mounted in the front.









I made the tail lights from bloodwood (satine). I also have both bumpers glued in place now as well. 









Here's a strip of the bloodwood. I hope to make the windshield frame from it. I tried one last night and it cracked on me pretty badly while cutting it. Then I made another and, well, it cracked on me too (while filing). So I don't know if the satine is going to work out or not. If not I'll have to come up with an alternative. And soon.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks nice. Those headlights don't look to bad after there installed. That purple heart really looks like it turned more purple. As far as the windshield. Why not just making a windshield frame and leaving it open in the window. It will look cleaner than glass, and you wouldn't have to clean it with windex. Lol. Not much time left, hope you get it done. Still waiting for the wheels to go on. Then there's all the little details. 
Endless amount. We've all been there before, waiting till the last minute. 
Almost forgot, the test drive.:laughing:
Do what you gotta do.
Thanks for the build.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Looks nice. Those headlights don't look to bad after there installed. That purple heart really looks like it turned more purple. As far as the windshield. Why not just making a windshield frame and leaving it open in the window. It will look cleaner than glass, and you wouldn't have to clean it with windex. Lol. Not much time left, hope you get it done. Still waiting for the wheels to go on. Then there's all the little details.
> Endless amount. We've all been there before, waiting till the last minute.
> Almost forgot, the test drive.:laughing:
> Do what you gotta do.
> Thanks for the build.


I'll consider your idea about the windshield. I suspect, however, that adding the windshield into the frame will help strengthen the frame, which would be a good thing. As far as windshield itself, I was going to cut a piece from some of that heavy clamshell packaging stuff.

And I really wanted to be able to also add other details that I haven't mentioned. If I'm making a fancy car I'd like to get extra detailed and add all sorts of custom touches. In the end though, anything past getting the windshield made, clear coating all the wood then installing the windshield and 5 wheels is just fluff and won't be missed by anyone other than myself. But it sure would be cool.

I'm having a blast making this thing. I'll be thrilled with the results no matter what.

My earlier ponderance/point about possibly making the car less "authentic" by adding a second gauge on the dash was just nullified by seeing this picture online:









http://bringatrailer.com/wp-content...a_Project_Roadster_For_Sale_Driver_Rear_1.jpg
It turns out that my deviation from the plan actually made the car _more_ accurate :smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea thats cool. I Understand time is an issue, so whatever you can do for the show will have to do. After, you can add the final touches. I'm into this. Your car looks like the pic you posted, only nicer. 
I've always liked miniature things. My mother use to make miniature doll house furniture and houses when I was young. 
I've been wanting to make a miniature snowmobile of wood to scale for a long time, just don't really have the type of tools to do so. Like band saw or scroll saw. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow I say that looks really cool can't to see the finish result.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

You're getting there. It keeps looking better and better. I see nothing wrong with the headlights. They look really good.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*Here she is, folks. Right off the showroom floor!*

Got it completed this morning.

I've added a radiator cap made of mahogany. The windshield frame is made of the same bloodwood as the tail lights. I cut the windshield from a plastic CD case.

The wheels, of course, are plastic. They are the official BSA Pinewood Derby wheels.

I didn't get to add all that I would have liked to. But I am quite pleased with the end result. Especially for my first attempt at making a car this elaborate. The pictures aren't quite true-life colors. The lighting wasn't ideal.









































And now I'm off to the races! Thank you guys for playing along and for the nice comments.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice work! About 15 years ago I built a Peterbuilt out of a section of 4x4 and entered it in our show portion. I made it to fit the track (between the tires), but the dual tandem tires on the back (yes, 10 tires total just like the real thing) were so wide that they would hit the car beside it on the track, plus it weighed about 10 oz if I remember right  

It didn't have near the detail of your car though!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Steve you pulled it of beautifully. Looks great. I like the windshield. :smile:
Thanks for sharing this build with us. 
So what's next?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Outstanding! Love it. You should be very proud of this.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this Steve, but I'm glad
to have finally caught it.:yes: Wowee!, you sure 
put everything into this build that's for certain.
You have ended up with a fantastic looking car
in my opinion, and have given us a nail biting
thread to follow. Glad to see you got er' finished 
in time too. Very well done on taking the time to
post your build-a-long pics, and a big Thanks too
for making the effort.:yes::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow that turned out very nice.:thumbsup: Now you need to make one with doors that open up & the hood.:yes::laughing:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is one Fantastic looking car! You did a magnificent job with it, and it should win a prize, even if they aren't giving any out :blink:. Very nice job on documenting the whole process too. 

So, now the question is, what are you going to name it (her)? Mini Chitty Chitty Bang Bang? :laughing:

Fabian


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The races are over and done with. As mentioned earlier, my car was only for show. It did not run down the track. But it got tons of adoration and was a major conversation piece and by far the most elaborate car there.

Believe it or not, there are 16 different species of wood in this car:

Cypress - main body
Padduck (sp?) - seats
Gaboon ebony - floor board, underdash and gauge indicators
Pine - dash gauges
Walnut - running boards/fenders
Lacewood - grille/radiator
Yellow heart - head lamps and fog lights
Teak - tonneau cover
Coca bola - door panels
Purple heart - bumpers
Rosewood - steering wheel
Honduran rosewood - dash board
Poplar - lamp mounts
Bloodwood (satine) - tail lights and windshield frame
Bamboo - steering column
Maghogany - radiator cap

I had more lined up but ultimately didn't have time.

Also, the headlights are growing on me. So I'm going to leave them as is, call this a success, "stick a fork in it" and move on to the next project. :thumbsup:



Dominick said:


> Steve you pulled it of beautifully. Looks great. I like the windshield. :smile:
> Thanks for sharing this build with us.
> So what's next?


What's next is that now I get back to the honey-build list that got interrupted by this car project. I've got some custom kitchen cabinet organizer/storage solution stuff to get back to for my wife.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that is awesome. I've enjoyed this thread immensely. Great work.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great looking car Steve. I'll bet you had to rope it off to keep the Cub Scouts and their Fathers away. :laughing:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Saweeeet!! It came out awesome man, great job!


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

I really enjoyed this, excellent job on the car! Looks really sharp! :thumbsup:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Great Work I have three Tiger Cubs and we enjoyed this thread.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice! I can fully understand it was the talk of the day at the show. :thumbsup:


----------

